

iPhone Upgrade Program - fjk
http://www.apple.com/shop/iphone/iphone-upgrade-program

======
Xixi
The part I'm wondering about, and can't find any answer on Apple website: what
happens if your iPhone is stolen/lost/destroyed?

------
kolev
I doubt this is better than T-Mobile's Jump program, because you get insurance
with Jump as well, i.e. the upgradability is just $3 extra per month.

